# Victoria's Story



## nicolee (Feb 1, 2011)

Victoria is my 9 month old kitten. In August, I started an internship at a battered women's shelter. I went outside to smoke and the clients were petting a very young, very friendly, and very pregnant cat. I convinced my supervisor to take her home and she wound up taking her to the pet store where she used to work and someone knew someone else that could foster the mom and babies until they found homes. This was on a Wednesday. I had told my supervisor to tell the foster that if there was a long hair female I wanted one.

The kittens were born on Thursday evening. There were no longhairs but there were 2 girls (turned out there were actually 3 girls). Victoria was born shortly after the next to last kitten and Momma Cat was busy taking care of Victoria's older sibling and Victoria nearly died. The foster got her cleaned off and it took her a while to latch on to the momma cat. When she finally did it was about 2 in the morning.

I dreamed Friday morning that the kittens had been born and that there were only 2 females. In my dream there were no longhairs. I went to meet the cats and someone else had already claimed one of the females, so I didn't have a choice and took the remaining kitten. In my dream I named her Victoria. I woke up in the best mood and told Snickers and Sayonara that they have a new sister because I just KNEW that she had been born.

I got a phone call from my field supervisor telling me that the kittens had been born. I asked her how many females there were and she told me 2. I got the foster mom's phone number and made arrangements to go meet them the next week. 

When I got to foster mom's house, she told me that there were actually 3 females but I had already chosen Victoria from a pic the foster texted me. So, I met my baby when she was a week old and saw her every week until I got to bring her home with me, which I decided to do a few days shy of 8 weeks.

I truly feel that my heart cat Sheba (RIP 2001-2010) sent this angel to me. I KNOW it was meant to be!!!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Sweet story.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Oh my gosh, what a fabulous story! Thanks for sharing it!


----------

